# Need Help Choosing a Smart Phone



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi guys,

I need your help. My contract with verizon is up for renewal and all of my family renewed their two year agreement and got their phones. I am the only one who is still undecided. I have never had a smart phone (didn't feel the need for one, till now) and really can't decide. It is now between Iphone and one of the Droids. I don't need the most expensive, top of the line $300 phones. I am trying to decide between Iphone 4, Droid Revolution or Droid Incredible 2. 

Your advice or other recommendations are greatly appreciated.
Thanks,


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Never had an Iphone, but I just got the HTC Evo from Sprint and LOVE IT!!!


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

I have an i**phone3.... i don't like it at all. I switched from a blackberry though which I absolutely loved. My DH has the I Ph 4 and he likes it, other people I know love their i*phones. I have heard a lot of good things about the droids but don't know much about it. It really depends on what you want the phone to do. Play games? i**phone great fr that... Talk and text (which is what I do) not so much. The I 3 loses battery so much faster then my BB did and am I constantly charging it. I hit the wrong keys and send a lot of misspelled texts/e-mails from it and autocorrect.... yeah... you never know what will show up from auto correct. I know I am in the minority with this though, most peope LOVE the IP's. If you are interested in all the apps and games that you get with the IP smart phone I would suggest you get an ipod touch, same thing as the IP but u can't talk outside of a wireless network and it holds more data then the phone versions do (my 8 year old has an touch and can skype, text and talk as long as she is connected to a wireless network) and get a different phone to do the talk/text/email).


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I have the HTC Thunderbolt and I love it!!!! for me it is easy to navigate and I love the large screen. The perk for me when I bought mine is that it is its own hot spot, so when I travel as long as I have a signal I also have internet for my laptop.
There have been times that my family and I are traveling and I have to do some work that requires internet, so driving down the road I am on the internet doing my work  Of course I am not driving  

Good luck with your search for your new phone, I know some of the stores have phone that are live so you can go in and play with them and see what works for you.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I have a Samsung Epic 4g. I love everything the phone does. It does eat battery like crazy but I got a free "app killer" and it helps a lot. As for the phone itself. I liked my Blackberry better. It never dropped a call and the sound was crystal clear.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I've had several iPhones and I love them. I just got the iPhone 4 recently and couldn't be happier. The keypad takes time to get used to, but once you get it, it's easy!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Linda, does the iPhone 4 have a swype keyboard? I have it on my android and after just a short adjustment period, I love it. It's so fast. Mine also has a pull out qwerty keyboard though, so I have a choice.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

My hubby has the Droid2. He used to have the blackberry Storm. He went with the pullout keyboard because he gets over a 100 emails a day. He likes to have the physical keyboard option. His only complaint is that afer a year, the battery doesn't keep a charge.


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

I also have the Epic. Just love it. Have recommended to several folks, who also now love it. My geeky son researched and picked it out for me.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I just switched from an old clamshell cell phone to an iPhone 4. (I had promised myself that when EITHER my phone OR my iPod Touch died I'd replace them both with one tool) I love it! The battery easily lasts a full day, I just plug it in over night. It does use more juice if I take a lot of photos with it, but even then, I've never run out of battery power. I AM planning to get a secondary battery for my next trip to Thailand, so that I have plenty of power for the 24 hours of flight time.

I think it depends on whether you are used to Apple products or not. For me, since I was very familiar with my iPod Touch and iPad already, the iPhone was a natural choice. For me, learning the Droid phones or the Blackberry are much harder! But if you aren't familiar with i-products already, I suspect the learning curve is similar for either type of device.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I have the iPhone 4 and LOVE, love LOVE it. I'm miffed on how I survived prior to owning one. My son has the droid and wants the iPhone, more apps available.

I vote iphone, but of course, I don't have a droid and I'm a pretty big Mac snob  

Kara


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thumper said:


> I have the iPhone 4 and LOVE, love LOVE it. I'm miffed on how I survived prior to owning one. My son has the droid and wants the iPhone, more apps available.
> 
> I vote iphone, but of course, I don't have a droid and I'm a pretty big Mac snob
> 
> Kara


After recently converting to Macs after YEARS of PC's, I'm like a reformed smoker. I can't imagine anyone NOT wanting one.ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

krandall said:


> After recently converting to Macs after YEARS of PC's, I'm like a reformed smoker. I can't imagine anyone NOT wanting one.ound:


Soo True! Its like downgrading from a Mercedes to a Bicycle..ound: just so much more user friendly, well some people love riding a bike, so perhaps that isn't the best analogy..

Kara


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Thumper said:


> Soo True! Its like downgrading from a Mercedes to a Bicycle..ound: just so much more user friendly, well some people love riding a bike, so perhaps that isn't the best analogy..
> 
> Kara


Like going from a Mercedes to a Pinto. That's more like it.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yea my analogy there was riding on the fact of a bicycle being so much work, always having to update the anti virus and scan and re boot after freezing, etc. Like pumping a tire full of air, it being somewhat exhausting (cause to me, biking is exhausting and hard on the knees) 

Perception is a funny thing, though..My neighbor wakes up at 5 am and gets all dolled up in the fancy bike spandex and fancy bike and rides for an hour, that being a love and passion, so yah..totally bad analogy on my perception, Pinto far more sensible, lol

Kara


----------



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

I have a Droid Incredible and I love it. Remember one thing, do your homework with Droids. Not all Droids are created equal. Android is an operating system just like windows. Just like some computers with windows are better than other window based computers because of memory, processor speed, and overall quality of hardware installed, Android based phones are the same way. My Incredible is a 2-3 year old platform and is still better than half the Droids out there because of the processor, memory, and other hardware. Get a good Droid and you won't be disappointed. HTC (IMHO) makes some of the best and highest rated Droids out there.

Check out this site for unbiased consumer reviews of ALL the phones.
www.phonescoop.com

EDIT: Some have mentioned that the iPhone has more apps. Both phones have hundreds of thousands of apps. More than you'll ever be able to use or even browse through. So don't let that be a deciding factor.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

My DH and I have had the HTC Evo 4G since June 2010 and are glad we chose it. It has a 4.3" screen, the telephone sound is realistic, an 8 megapixel camera, and a replaceable micro SDHC card. My DH bought 32 GB micro SDHC cards and has put our entire music collection on them and there is so much room left for pix and videos of our Havs.

We also bought extended life batteries on eBay. I usually don't have to plug in my phone unless I am spending too many hours on the Forum or watching TV on the phone while away from my A/C or D/C adapters.

What I like best is that I always have my computer with me so I can Googgle any time I have a question about something. With Sprint, unlike AT&T or Verizon, we have an *unlimited data plan*. With the other services you have to pay through the nose for a limited dated plan.

My DH, who is a big sports fan, installed a Sling Box to our cable box at home and the Sling Box App on both his phone and laptop. When he is away from the house he can watch our cable programming on his phone or laptop. The phone has a tethering app [$9.95] that allows the phone to become a wireless hot spot so the laptop has an Internet connection for no extra monthly fee.

Technology is amazing, no?


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

So, Julia, which phone did you decide to buy? Or are there too many choices?


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

SIgh... I'm 29 and I still have a ghetto flip phone! LOL. 
Fiancee has a Samsung Galaxy of some sort with the android OS. It's ok... but since I'm so used to my IPod touch, I think I would prefer the Iphone. The Iphone 4S is out (or will be out)!
With the whole recent Blackberry "blackout"... I wouldn't get one.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

I have a Blackberry Bold. My son has an iPhone. I tried his iPhone for a few days, but I just could not type well on it. The autocorrect feature was very annoying. I sent an email saying "I am coming with nipples" to my brother. I typed I was coming with Mom to Mpls (which is an abbreviation for Minneapolis) and it autocorrected that to "I am coming with nipples." 
On another email, I was trying to type 'the company's assets grew 10% in the month". (I am a CPA.) I think I typed asets. Well, what was sent with the autocorrect was "The company's ASSES grew 10% in the month." My co-workers got a good laugh out of that one. That autocorrect feature is kind of dangerous. Definitely have to be careful...

I send a lot emails so that Blackberry keyboard just works better for me.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

dbeech said:


> I have a Blackberry Bold. My son has an iPhone. I tried his iPhone for a few days, but I just could not type well on it. The autocorrect feature was very annoying. I sent an email saying "I am coming with nipples" to my brother. I typed I was coming with Mom to Mpls (which is an abbreviation for Minneapolis) and it autocorrected that to "I am coming with nipples."
> On another email, I was trying to type 'the company's assets grew 10% in the month". (I am a CPA.) I think I typed asets. Well, what was sent with the autocorrect was "The company's ASSES grew 10% in the month." My co-workers got a good laugh out of that one. That autocorrect feature is kind of dangerous. Definitely have to be careful...
> 
> I send a lot emails so that Blackberry keyboard just works better for me.


LOL! The autocorrect is quite annoying unTIL you get used to it and train it correctly, it does 'learn' from your mistakes and corrections, maybe I have just gotten better at dealing with it because I upgraded my mac from Safari to Lion and I have autocorrect from apple right now working on every browser page, I've grown to like it.....except for the occasional 'nipple' mistakes..ound: We've all made them!

I did turn it off for a few days (you can disable it on the iPhone) , but ended up missing it and turned it back on 

Kara
Kara


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

I have an iphone and I love it. I am a Mac person. MacBook Pro, ipad, iphone. i have to have it. lol


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

CrazieJones said:


> SIgh... I'm 29 and I still have a ghetto flip phone! LOL.
> Fiancee has a Samsung Galaxy of some sort with the android OS. It's ok... but since I'm so used to my IPod touch, I think I would prefer the Iphone. The Iphone 4S is out (or will be out)!
> With the whole recent Blackberry "blackout"... I wouldn't get one.


Well, I had a flip phone until this summer when the battery croaked.. I got an iPhone then because I really HAD to get a phone then. Now i'm trying totalk DH into getting the 4S (with the better camera capabilities) for me and have him take mine.:biggrin1:


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I need the new iPhone 4s because it has a personal assistant named "Siri", who you talk to and things get done by "magic". Like.....you speak into the phone, "Remind me to pick up a tomato on my way home" and you will get a reminder at the appropriate time. That would be incredibly useful to me, since I'm in the age group where I suffer from CRS!

Alanna


----------

